# Definition of punk



## farmer john (Mar 13, 2011)

i didnt write this but i know who did props to him

the Inogural post: A definition of Punk. 

great write up


----------



## JungleBoots (Mar 13, 2011)

shiiit.... i feel like that was a POS post.

but yeah still.. if you want to join up on that blog lemmie know create an account and drop a comment or something. i dont check it much so shoot me a text when you do. john.

But yeah thats a fun blog, we had for a short while a bunch of active members.. myself included and then within a month it just crapped out. alot of the kids had school and finals and what not... but its still got the potential to arise from the ashes.


----------



## xbocax (Mar 14, 2011)

I think its funny officer negative got thrown in the mix haha.


----------

